#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Project Management: Εφαρμογές της διοίκησης έργου και των εργαλείων της στην πράξη, Αθήνα, 02.03.2015

## Mediterranean College

*Πότε:* Δευτέρα, 2 Μαρτίου 2015, ώρα 17:00-19:00
*Πού:* Αθήνα, Πελλήνης 8 & Πατησίων 107, Lecture Hall του Κολλεγίου
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤ (ελεύθερη είσοδος)

*Θέμα:* Project Management: Εφαρμογές της διοίκησης έργου και των εργαλείων της στην πράξη

*Εισηγητής:* Στέργιος Κόκκορης, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός MSc, Certified Project Management Professional

Στην εκδήλωση-  που απευθύνεται σε φοιτητές και αποφοίτους σχολών Μηχανικών, Πληροφορικής,  Δομικών Κατασκευών,  Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων, κ.λπ. - θα  αναλυθούν οι αρχές της διοίκησης έργου & θα παρουσιαστούν εργαλεία διοίκησης και η εφαρμογή τους σε πραγματικές μελέτες περιπτώσεων. Αναλυτικότερα κατά την εισήγηση θα υπάρξουν αναφορές σχετικά με τα  χαρακτηριστικά και   τον κύκλο ζωής των έργων, θα αναφερθούν συχνά προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται, ενώ θα συζητηθούν οι ιδιαιτερότητες του περιβάλλοντος αλλά και οι βασικές ομάδες διαδικασιών της Διοίκησης Έργων.

Η Σχολή Μηχανικών του Mediterranean College λειτουργεί από το 2005, ανοίγοντας το δρόμο για την παροχή ιδιωτικής πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης στον τομέα των Μηχανικών. Χάρη στη  στρατηγική  συνεργασία του με το University of Derby, το Κολλέγιο  παρέχει *Bachelor στην ειδικότητα του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού* και το *μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα Bachelor στην ειδικότητα του Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού (BSc (Hons) Mechanical Engineering)*. 
Τα πτυχία του είναι αναγνωρισμένα και παρέχουν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα Μηχανικού και στην Ελλάδα. Το Κολλέγιο δίνει επίσης τη δυνατότητα μετεγγραφής φοιτητών και αποφοίτων ΑΕΙ/ ΤΕΙ συναφών ειδικοτήτων σε 2ο, 3ο ή και 4ο ακόμα έτος με αναγνώριση μαθημάτων.

Σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες θα δοθούν βεβαιώσεις παρακολούθησης.

*Πληροφορίες - Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής:* 
τηλ.: 210 8899600 (Γραμματεία του Mediterranean College)

----------


## Mediterranean College

Στο πλαίσιο του 6ου  Employability Week  η Σχολή Μηχανικών του *Mediterranean* *College* διοργάνωσε σεμινάριο με θέμα *«**Project* *Management, από την θεωρία στην πράξη για την παραγωγή του βέλτιστου αποτελέσματος»*.  Το σεμινάριο  έλαβε χώρα την Δευτέρα 02.03.2015, ώρα 17:00-19:00, στο  Lecture Hall του Mediterranean College και εισηγητής ήταν ο *κ.Στέργιος Κόκκορης, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ΑΠΘ,* *MSc* *in* *Construction* *Project* *Management,* *Certified* *Project* *Management* *Professional* *from* *Project* *Management* *Institute (**USA).* 

Στη  διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης  έγινε αναφορά στον ρόλο του project manager και  τις αρμοδιότητές του, στην χρησιμότητα και στην σπουδαιότητα της  εφαρμογής των διαδικασιών και εργαλείων του project management.  Παράλληλα παρουσιάστηκαν οι τομείς στους οποίους βρίσκει εφαρμογή το  project management ενώ αναφέρθηκαν και περιπτώσεις όπου η πλημμελής    εφαρμογή του ή η απουσία αυτής οδήγησε σε υπερκοστολόγηση έργων και σε  καθυστέρηση στην ολοκλήρωσή τους. Τέλος παρουσιάστηκαν δομές που  χρησιμοποιούνται στο project management οι οποίες σύμφωνα με το πνεύμα  των ισχυόντων κανονισμών και νόμων αλλά και αυτών που πρόκειται να  ακολουθήσουν, θα είναι απαραίτητες στους μηχανικούς στο μέλλον.

Το  σεμινάριο παρακολούθησαν φοιτητές από την Σχολή Μηχανικών του  Mediterranean College, φοιτητές άλλων παρεμφερών σχολών καθώς και  επαγγελματίες του χώρου μηχανικοί και τεχνικοί οι οποίοι υπέβαλαν  ερωτήσεις καθΆ όλη τη διάρκεια.  

Σκοπός όλων των δράσεων που  εντάσσονται στο Employability Week είναι να ενισχύσουν τις  επαγγελματικές  δεξιότητες των φοιτητών και αποφοίτων του Mediterranean  College και να τους προετοιμάσουν για την είσοδό τους στη σύγχρονη  απαιτητική αγορά εργασίας. 
Να σημειωθεί ότι:

Οι περισσότερες εκδηλώσεις είναι με ελεύθερη είσοδοΠροϋποθέτουν  δήλωση συμμετοχής*Οι συμμετέχοντες στα σεμινάρια θα λάβουν βεβαιώσεις παρακολούθησης `*Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε στο 210-8899600Για να δείτε το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα των εκδηλώσεων κάνε κλικ εδώ

----------

